# how to learn more about my dogs pedigree



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

Im not interested in breeding or showing my dog. I was just wondering how I can learn more about my dogs pedigree and if has any quality in it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Go here:
Pedigree Search - German shepherd dog

And do a search for the different dogs in the pedigree. You can also google them.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Your dog's sire is on there. . . Browning's Justice For All. His mother is also his grandmother. Oh wait, PDB shows a different pedigree for this dog than the official AKC copy.


Here's the breeder's website:
www.browninghausgermanshepherds.com


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you for the info on how to look this up. Not to much of a line that I can see. But interesting to check out though.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

I was wondering why when I search for my dog he doesnt show up? Do I type in his name exactly like it apears on the certificate?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

your dog would only show up IF someone put the information in there. (I'm assuming your talking about the pedigree data base correct?)


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You can enter his information if you want. You can even upload a picture.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes thats what I was wanting to do. I know he is not a show line but Just thought I would put it up.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

Shouldnt his name at least come up since he is registered?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

PDB is not affiliated with AKC....you have to put in the info and really anyone can change it or delete it. Many times the breeder will put their litters in so if you search for your pup, it may have been put in by the breeder. But it is up to you to update w/ pics, health tests and titles.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I agree with you. Even if a dog isn't the highest-quality show or working dog, every dog entered in the database just makes it a more useful tool for everybody. 

And later on if your dog earns titles in something like obedience or agility, you can add those to his page.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

rgollar said:


> Shouldnt his name at least come up since he is registered?


No. PDB is operated and maintained by the dog owners and isn't affiliated with any registry. It's up to each individual owner or breeder to enter their dogs. 

Even so, it's remarkably complete and really the best tool we have for keeping track of GSD pedigrees and who's related to whom.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

I really feel stupid but I cant find where to enter my dogs info. Thanks


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I put Sasha on PDB when I googled some of her lineage and found out a lot of info, plus I called some of the breeders to get more information. It was great considering I adopted her at 10 mon old. I would like to decipher some of the title lingo on it though. lol


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I think you register there first then enter dogs info


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

makes sense thanks


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah, you have to register with the database first. It's free. Then on the lefthand side, under Options for Registered Users you'll see where it says "Register a dog." Since your dog's dad is already in the database you'll just be able to say your dog is from him, but you'll need to put in the information on the mom's side yourself since it's not already there.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you so much very helpful.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You know what. . . I'll do it for you if you like. Or you can do it. Either way.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

I started to do it but they ask for *Registry*(SZ/DDR/etc..) and I not sure what they mean by that so I wonder if I should just leave it blank. I also wonder if I shouldnt do this if I dont know exactly what im doing. Because I really dont want to put in any wrong info.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

That's the DN. . . . number that's right under his name on the pedigree.


----------

